

Tuenti, Telefonica’s Answer To Facebook And Twitter, Opens Up To Users Worldwide - lleims
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/11/tuenti-telefonicas-answer-to-facebook-and-twitter-opens-up-to-users-worldwide/

======
leephillips
Another information silo, and therefore irrelevant. The next phase is going to
be distributed services based on open protocols (status.net, etc.).

